# What breed



## ambrlyn243 (Aug 5, 2013)

I picked these little ladies up off of Craigslist. Any ideas on correct breeds?? Thanks!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Black Australorp, Not Sure, Hatchery sourced Barred Rock with Cuckoo Maran genetics in there somewhere.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

The black one is probably a Black Jersey Giant or a Black Australorp. I'm leaning towards Black Australorp. The barred one is a Barred Rock. I have no idea what the other one is. Hope this helped!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm inclined to thing the one with the crest is a cream legbar mix. Not a clue mixed with what! Possibly is an Easter Egger


----------



## ambrlyn243 (Aug 5, 2013)

You guys are so awesome! Thank you for the input!!!!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

My pleasure!  They look like very nice hens. And they look like they will have a very nice home judging by the pics.  Good luck with them!


----------

